# any advice would be fab



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice on how to stop our little one now nearly 16 months old from hitting he particularly likes to hit me more then dad we tried no gentle stroke mummy's face moving him away from my face but within a minute wants to hit my face again I have noticed him  occasionally hitting not hard yet at playgroup  but I'm worried about things escalating and this has gone on for weeks but not sure how to stop it advice would be fab I'm sure its a phase as it has also started happening when he can't get his own way thanks x


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

What a tough situation, I don't really have any advice apart from maybe take hime away from the situation everytime he hits, my DD went through a screaming in my face stage and everytime she did it I would lift her off me and sit her on the settee away from me, it's hard to reason with a little one of that age but they know that the consequence of hitting and will hopefully soon stop, good luck, i hope other ppl can offer more advice for you x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's normal I'm afraid, baby will lose interest in it but prob keeps going cos they realise they get a reaction from you with it and is treating it as a form of communication, prob best just remove the hands and divert their attention elsewhere without making any comment, once there is no reaction like all other behaviours they soon lose interest x


----------

